# Waterblocks



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I Realllllly Fancy trying out watercooling my old System ( CPU Only )

But is there any waterblocks that dont require you to remove the Motherboard and change the backplates?

IE, a waterblock that will fit right onto an AM2 socket?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yup  AM2 is one of the better socket designs for cooling...most coolers will fit without a back plate. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=23991 should work...im not sure anymore as i dont have AM2  i think that doesnt require mobo removal


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

slow on the reply, but yes, i have been amd-939 and amd am2 water block person for 4 yrs now

I have used a waterblock on an Intel, but it is alot more work, you need to change backplates, etc. The AM2 has a backplate, but the waterblocks use the installed one already. the only problem is, there is nothing holding the backplate to the motherboard, making it easy to knock it off, and having to take off mobo to get backplate off the bottom of case... . I almost always forget that, and have to take my mobo off every time i want to flush my system or move my waterblock for any reason.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Hardwarenerd said:


> slow on the reply, but yes, i have been amd-939 and amd am2 water block person for 4 yrs now
> 
> I have used a waterblock on an Intel, but it is alot more work, you need to change backplates, etc. The AM2 has a backplate, but the waterblocks use the installed one already. the only problem is, there is nothing holding the backplate to the motherboard, making it easy to knock it off, and having to take off mobo to get backplate off the bottom of case... . I almost always forget that, and have to take my mobo off every time i want to flush my system or move my waterblock for any reason.


double sided tape?


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

meh, it also forces me to take mobo out and inspect and clean for dust and such, not too big of an issue, and doublesided tape will space it too far away from the block, it doesnt leave any clearance that i can play with


----------

